# Work in progress: Pistol with built in winch



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Have started to make a crossbow pistol for the speargun rubber, hoping to get power and compact size combined.

Of course it would be impossible to cock short, thick 20 mm speargun bands. 90 kg draw for a pistol is quite a challenge.

So I made a winch, with a 1/4" ratchet as the holdback catch.

The winch works fine, but I need a wider fork and a rotational trigger/lock device! Thought you wanted to see the prototype anyway.

See the kitty? Anything that dangles... the 10 week kittens will try to catch it. Cute!


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Looks great! Very fluffy and cute!









I like the pistol as well. It will be beastly with speargun tubes on it. I look forward to seeing videos after the prototype stages.
I know you have been asked this before, and it is slightly off topic, but where do you get your ballistics gel ingredients from?

PandaMan


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

very clever *Joerg ,keep up the good work. cute kitten too







*


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I like how compact it is. It was clever to use the socket wrench for the ratchet. How much does it weigh? I would think it would be pretty heavy to shoot off-handed. Did you think about making a folding shoulder stock to make aiming more steady? What size ball are you planning to use? I would guess it would handle pretty heavy ammo.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

brilliant jeorge will there be a vid of the completed project?


----------



## luke brisco (Jun 25, 2011)

that looks great when do think it will be finished?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Great idea, the ratchet!!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

PandaMan said:


> where do you get your ballistics gel ingredients from?


Gelita AG, a German company. If you search for the term "ballistic" on their site, you get some interesting articles.

http://www.gelita.com/solutions-and-products/our-gelatine-range-versatile-requirements-demand

I had to buy 25 kg (smalles amount), at 13 Euros a kilo. That is enough for 125 liter final "product" as you add 80% water.

Jörg


----------

